# Geissele Charging Handle



## ShadowSpear (Jun 13, 2016)

The website is sold out and I can't find one anywhere.... Anyone know of a place that has them in stock (I don't care about the color)?


----------



## AWP (Jun 13, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> The website is sold out and I can't find one anywhere.... Anyone know of a place that has them in stock (I don't care about the color)?



Geissele Super Ambidextrous Charging Handle Assembly AR-15 Aluminum

Midway has both colors.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 13, 2016)

Didn't even know they made one.  My shooting buddy uses Gasbusters since he shoot cans.  I use BCM Gunfighter, they are good. 

If you want an ambidextrous, check out the Ranier.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jun 13, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Geissele Super Ambidextrous Charging Handle Assembly AR-15 Aluminum
> 
> Midway has both colors.



You are the man


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 17, 2016)

If you've not found one yet,  Brownells additionally says they are in stock.
If this specific part is required, Roger that.
May I offer, that I have had great success with BCM Mod 4.
Have them in personals and added them to two "company" owned and issued M-4's
Zero issues thus far!
j


----------



## Etype (Jun 17, 2016)

Do you lefties really think you deserve charging handle equality?

Check your privilege.


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 17, 2016)

*EType*, that was funny!
My team leader is a lefty and says that they are superior in every way, that's why God made so few of them.
I like the BCM because they are "cop proof" and being a weirdo, I like to be able to release the bolt either with the bolt release or charging handle, while keeping the butt as close as I can to being shouldered.
Respectfully
j


----------



## Etype (Jun 17, 2016)

Johnboy said:


> I like to be able to release the bolt either with the bolt release or charging handle...


The only true operator induced, catastrophic malfunction I've seen in M4s was from a guy using the charging handle to release the bolt, which resulted in his double fed round riding up between the charging handle and the gas tube. He though it was a bolt override, so he chopped the handle forward and bent the gas tube.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 17, 2016)

I like the BAD Lever to help in this situation....


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes sir. 
I have experienced the horrid brass over bolt,  and brass -v- charging handle.
Praise God it was only on the range! 
Had to crack the upper and lower, and make diligent use of a multi-tool!
On the range only, I've not had either malfunctions with BCM.
Either the minutia of geometry change is preventing this, or God is smiling upon me.
Since some of our carbines have optics, I try to use the bolt release as much as I can.
Respectfully
j


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 17, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I like the BAD Lever to help in this situation....


I do as well!
It's on my to do list, for personal gear.
My wife believes that I have spent enough money on accessories and we are currently agreeing to disagree.
Respectfully
j


----------



## policemedic (Jun 18, 2016)

Johnboy said:


> Yes sir.
> I have experienced the horrid brass over bolt,  and brass -v- charging handle.
> Praise God it was only on the range!
> Had to crack the upper and lower, and make diligent use of a multi-tool!
> ...



All of ours have optics.  We don't change the manual of arms; that risks training scars and there's no reason to do it.  The bolt release is there for a reason; use it.  The only exception is the guys who prefer the BAD lever but they are still manipulating the bolt release.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2016)

I've always used the standard mil-spec charging handle. All that crap is cool factor stuff and does nothing to improve functionality. Left handers just toss your index finger over and pull with two fingers. It ain't that hard!

Reloading step 1, get behind cover.

Reloading step 2, press mag release and strip mag out and into dump pouch, grab fresh mag, insert into mag well, seat and tug, press bolt release and watch bolt strip round off the mag and feed into chamber, tab foward assist and close the ejection port cover.

You have now properly reloaded your M4, and no you do not need to make all kinda of robotic movements to make it seem like you are doing it better, like the MAGPUL clowns did.

Tactical Reload step 1, get behind cover.

Tactical reload step 2, take out partial mag and place into dump pouch, take out fresh mag insert into mag well and tug to ensure it locked in. Check to ensure bolt is foward and close the ejection port cover.

Emergency reload step 1, transition to pistol until behind cover.

Emergency reload step 2, see reload step 1.


It really ain't rocket doctor shit and is really just that simple. Need to improve reload times? Practice for 20 minutes a day, two to three times a week until its second nature.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2016)

Etype said:


> Do you lefties really think you deserve charging handle equality?
> 
> Check your privilege.



Microaggression!


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Microaggression!


It's not even charging handle equality that they want. The whole military has equal access to the same charging handle. This @ShadowSpear character wants charging handle justice.

Take it up with Loretta Lynch.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> ...strip mag out and into dump pouch...


You have the rest of your life to worry about getting that empty mag into your dump pouch.

I rather come home with no mags than be dead with a dump pouch full of empty magazines.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Etype said:


> You have the rest of your life to worry about getting that empty mag into your dump pouch.
> 
> I rather come home with no mags than be dead with a dump pouch full of empty magazines.



Until you get stuck in fight and realize they don't do ammo resupply with loaded magazines.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Until you get stuck in fight and realize they don't do ammo resupply with loaded magazines.



My opinion-
You can pick it up later, but the moment you run out of bullets and need more isn't the time for your training scars to kick in and worry about stuffing it in a dump pouch.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Etype said:


> My opinion-
> You can pick it up later, but the moment you run out of bullets and need more isn't the time for your training scars to kick in and worry about stuffing it in a dump pouch.



I get what you're saying. I just don't see it as a training scar, and honestly never had to reload out in the open. There were no emergency reloads, I always topped off behind cover or had more than enough time to do exactly what I wrote out. I honestly never dropped a mag on the ground until I was exposed to USPSA, and ain't nothing realistic about how they reload (out in the open dumping partial mags all over the place, etc).


----------



## policemedic (Jun 18, 2016)

I drop empty mags and forget about them until it's time to document everything.  In my setting, it's useful to know where you were standing at a given time even if the reload was done from cover (and no argument that it should be, whenever possible).  My priority is always to get the gun gassed up.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jun 18, 2016)

It's all fun and games until you realize the military doesn't give you the best shit out there and you can rack your bolt back with your nose if you wanted to


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> It's all fun and games until you realize the military doesn't give you the best shit out there and you can rack your bolt back with your nose if you wanted to


Latch break? Really easy to fix and a hellava lot cheaper than replacing the whole thing.

But I do get it, its cool.


----------

